# Crash - Was ist zu tun?



## Trial_Dani (27. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ich hatte gerade ein Erlebnis, sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt!

ich habe jetzt seit 3 Tagen mein Trialbike fertig, also..ich habe es selbst gebaut (Teile gekauft und selbst zusammengebaut)...mein erstes Trialbike.
Alles war wunderbar, dann gehe ich heute abend wieder trainieren und immernoch alles ok.

Dann, schon auf dem Heimweg rolle ich bei einem Haus vorbei, wo ein Junge woht, den ich nicht leiden kann, er mich auch nicht!
Auf jeden Fall hat er mir einen Fußball irgendwie in mein Bike reingeworfen, woraufhin ich mich irgendwie vörwäts überschlagen haben muss/ auf jeden Fall gestürzt eben!

Soo.....es waren noch zwei ältere Jungs daneben gestanden, die allerdings zu dem Jungen "dazugehören".

Da brauchte ich gar nicht anfangen zu sagen, dass er das mit Absicht gemacht habe, schon wurde ich bombadiert mit Ausdrücken und absolut niedergeschriehen!
Am Ende kommt dabei heraus: Dem Jungen ist der Ball aus der Hand gefallen...UNABSICHTLICH ("natürlich")...UND FERTIG!

ok....stink sauer, wütend, traurig zu gleich....ES IST DOCH MEINE ERSTES, NAGELNEUES BIKE!!!!        habe ich es heim geschoben

Daheim angekommen, hab ich nur grob geguckt, ob ich was kaputtes sehe....
 -->  Mein Steuersatz hat verdammt großes Spiel.....als ich heute losgefahren bin, ich könnte schwören, es war alles absolut Spielfrei!!!

naja....wie dem Immer auch sei, ich kann denen gar nichts nachweisen....es hat Niemand gesehen/gehört!!!

Jetzt meine Frage: Was muss ich tun um das Lager wieder festzuziehen?
Weil das mein Bikehändler reingebaut hat, ich hab so ein Steuersatz noch nie gesehen!

Wer kann mir helfen, und was sollte ich nach dem Crash unbeding checken??

Viele grüße
Daniel


----------



## P.2^^ (27. Juni 2007)

wie schnell bist du denn gefahren als du dich überschlagen hast? für gewöhnlich dürfte da eigentlich nichts kaputtgehen. hatte auch schon viele stürze bei denen mein bike ,,weggeflogen'' is..aber es is noch ganz. bin erst letztens im skatepark kopfüber ne rampe runtergefallen, die knapp 1.50m hoch is, fahrrad hat noch nich ma en kratzer aber ich dafür umso mehr..naja aber ich fahr auch nich grad nen panzer

mach dir ma keinen kopf, kann nich viel kaputtsein, wenn überhaupt was dran is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic_pansen (27. Juni 2007)

vllt waren ein paar schrauben net fest, versuch halt das lagerspiel über die aheadkappe wieder nach deinem wunsch einzustellen.


----------



## sms (27. Juni 2007)

Nebenbei:
Trial, mach dich schonmal darauf gefasst, das dein Bike früher oder später irgendwo runter- oder hinfällt. Besser das Bike, als du.


----------



## Trial_Dani (27. Juni 2007)

jaa...klar, dass beim Trial nicht wirklich alles immer ganz bleibt, aber es würde mich halt ärgern, wenn ich weger denen mein Bike/ meinen Steuersatz zu schanden fahre,,,also...wollt ich ja nur wissen, wie ich das Ding eistellen kann, weil ich kenn mich ja noch nicht aus,bin ja noch Anfänger  

naja...bin nicht wirklich schnell gefahren, aber ich habe wie beim Trialbike üblichg gerade gestanden, un da lehnte ich mich anscheinend ziemlich weit vor oder so....auf jeden fall schwubs die wubs war ich am boden gelegen......aua...meine Knie hat erwischt


----------



## curry4king (27. Juni 2007)

is mir auchmal passiert als mein bike neu war bin von so 30 cm aufs vr geplumpst dann hats übels geknallt und hatte sau viel spiel naja einfach wieder festgezogen und gut is vill is blos die ahead kralle verutscht und der vorbau hat nachgegeben naja einfach wieder festziehen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Juni 2007)

Alter was is bei dir los...zuerst würde ich mal zu Mutti gehn und heulen weil der böse Junge dir den Ball ins Rad geschmissen hat  Ik hab mein Bike schon paar mal beim Wettkampf oder so derbe weggeworfen und ?....das passiert halt.. bei mir war so gut wie niemals was kaputt sonst wäre es schließlich kein Trialbike geworden. OMG wegen so nem Schei$$ nen Thread zu eröffnen. Ich mein wenn du dich nicht wären kannst können wir auch nix dafür. Selbst dran schuld wenn du es mit dir machen lässt


----------



## Trial_Dani (27. Juni 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Alter was is bei dir los...zuerst würde ich mal zu Mutti gehn und heulen weil der böse Junge dir den Ball ins Rad geschmissen hat  Ik hab mein Bike schon paar mal beim Wettkampf oder so derbe weggeworfen und ?....das passiert halt.. bei mir war so gut wie niemals was kaputt sonst wäre es schließlich kein Trialbike geworden. OMG wegen so nem Schei$$ nen Thread zu eröffnen. Ich mein wenn du dich nicht wären kannst können wir auch nix dafür. Selbst dran schuld wenn du es mit dir machen lässt



Aber ich kann die Ahead-Kralle nicht anziehen, oder?
Weil das ist doch nur so n gummiteil...sieht man das nicht auf dem pic??? da ist eben nicht wie bei allen anderen so ne schraube oben drauf


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Juni 2007)

Trial_Dani schrieb:


> Aber ich kann die Ahead-Kralle nicht anziehen, oder?
> Weil das ist doch nur so n gummiteil...sieht man das nicht auf dem pic??? da ist eben nicht wie bei allen anderen so ne schraube oben drauf



versuchen gummi teil wegzumachen darunter muss ne schraube sein 

an meinem normalen MTB is auch son gummiteil drüber!


falls da wirklich keine sein sollte... Schraubzwinge! 

Klemmschrauben auf - das ganze zeug zusammen "pressen" - die Klemmschraube wieder zu und gut is


----------



## AcaPulco (27. Juni 2007)

Was nützt es ihm, denen paar aufs Maul zu geben? Macht seinen Steuersatz auch nicht wieder ganz. Warum nicht nen Thread erstellen, soll man vorher in Chemnitz um Erlaubnis fragen?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Juni 2007)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Was nützt es ihm, denen paar aufs Maul zu geben? Macht seinen Steuersatz auch nicht wieder ganz. Warum nicht nen Thread erstellen, soll man vorher in Chemnitz um Erlaubnis fragen?



Der Thread besteht zu 90% aus einer Geschichte und zu 10% aus dem eigentlichen Problem und darauf hat sich meine Ausage bezogen. Und wenn du son Prob mit uns Chemnitzern hast hättest du uns doch auch mal bei der DM in Thalheim ansprechen können oder warst du zu feige dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (27. Juni 2007)

Trial_Dani schrieb:


> Aber ich kann die Ahead-Kralle nicht anziehen, oder?
> Weil das ist doch nur so n gummiteil...sieht man das nicht auf dem pic??? da ist eben nicht wie bei allen anderen so ne schraube oben drauf


Mach den Gummi mal runter und wirst du drunter die Schraube finden.
Dann Vorbau lösen, Schraube anziehen,
Vorbauschrauben festziehn, und das Gummiding wieder drauf.


----------



## AcaPulco (27. Juni 2007)

Naja, ich hab auf DM besseres zu tun.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Juni 2007)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab auf DM besseres zu tun.



Jo ik weiss schon du warst Fahrer oder ?


----------



## TheBASStian (27. Juni 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Alter was is bei dir los...zuerst würde ich mal zu Mutti gehn und heulen weil der böse Junge dir den Ball ins Rad geschmissen hat  Ik hab mein Bike schon paar mal beim Wettkampf oder so derbe weggeworfen und ?....das passiert halt.. bei mir war so gut wie niemals was kaputt sonst wäre es schließlich kein Trialbike geworden. OMG wegen so nem Schei$$ nen Thread zu eröffnen. Ich mein wenn du dich nicht wären kannst können wir auch nix dafür. Selbst dran schuld wenn du es mit dir machen lässt



Alter, du bist einfach nur ein aggressives Ar§chloch, das endlich mal bumsen sollte.
Man ist monatelang nicht im Forum und liest deinen rechtschreibschwachen Dünnschiss...  Da vergeht einem schon die Lust, auch nur einen weiteren Thread anzuklicken. Kindergarten.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (28. Juni 2007)

TheBASStian schrieb:


> Alter, du bist einfach nur ein aggressives Ar§chloch, das endlich mal bumsen sollte.
> Man ist monatelang nicht im Forum und liest deinen rechtschreibschwachen Dünnschiss...  Da vergeht einem schon die Lust, auch nur einen weiteren Thread anzuklicken. Kindergarten.


----------



## luckygambler (28. Juni 2007)

ich würd in nen ordentlichen kampfsportverein gehen. das ist gut fürs selbstbewusstsein und auch gut für deinen körper. ich würde es nicht so auf mir sitzen lassen und mich wehren beim nächsten mal. habe mal ein bisschen muay thai gemacht und das kann ich dir gut empfehlen. jungs die zu dritt auf einen los gehen haben nix drauf! jemand, der wirklich was drauf hat, lässt sich erst garnicht auf so nen ärger ein! wie gesagt so würde ich es machen.
gruss chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. Juni 2007)

ich geb thebasstian recht ^^ gibt echt nur ******** von sich


----------



## Trial_Dani (28. Juni 2007)

Thx Leute, für das Verständnis, und "MSC-Trialer": Wenn dir das nicht passt, dass ich auch die Story dazu erzähle, dann musste es ja nich lesen!!!

Nee...also....ich hab noch ma geschaut, es ist keine Schraube unter dem Gummiteil!

Gut, dass versuche ich mal das da:


> falls da wirklich keine sein sollte... Schraubzwinge!
> 
> Klemmschrauben auf - das ganze zeug zusammen "pressen" - die Klemmschraube wieder zu und gut is



Ma guggn, danke auf jeden Fall bis hierher!!!


----------



## AxLpAc (28. Juni 2007)

hier sieht es irgendwie so aus, als ob es kein ahead steuersatz ist - steckt dein vorbau auf der gabel oder auf so einem ollen adapter?!


----------



## Trial_Dani (28. Juni 2007)

der steckt auf der gabel


----------



## jockie (28. Juni 2007)

Also links unter deinem Avatar steht "Bike: Eigenbau". Kannst du mir das mal bitte erklären?


----------



## Trial_Dani (28. Juni 2007)

naja....damit ist nur gemeint, dass ich nicht sagen kann, was es für ein Bike ist, da ich einen Rahmen in Ebay gekauft habe und dann alle Teile zusammengesellt habe, also...es ist kein Bike von irgendeiner Marke oder so....des meine ich damit!

gruß
Daniel


----------



## AxLpAc (28. Juni 2007)

Trial_Dani schrieb:


> der steckt auf der gabel



wofür dann die abflachungen seitlich am oberen teil des steuersatzes zur verwendung eines maulschlüssels?!?!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Juni 2007)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich geb thebasstian recht ^^ gibt echt nur ******** von sich


...geh radfahren...









Und Trial-Dani empfehle ich mal,sich mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen.Ich meine,an der Aufgabe einen Vorbau zu lÃ¶sen,sollte man eig. nicht scheitern.Schau dir doch mal alles an,probier ein bisschen.Am besten nimmst du mal dein ganzes Rad auseinander und dann wieder zusammen,dann weiÃte womit du es zu tuen hast,macht auch SpaÃ


----------



## Rubelnaldo (28. Juni 2007)

Trial_Dani schrieb:


> Wer kann mir helfen, und was sollte ich nach dem Crash unbeding checken??
> Daniel



Was Du unbedingt checken solltest is dass Du bei dem Spinner vorbei fährst und ihm mal ordentlich die Kauleiste verbiegst!!! Total assig sowas... und wenn Du Hilfe brauchst sag bescheid!   Alternativ kannste auch mit dem Rockring auf sein Auto springen und sagen "dass war auch aus Versehen!!"


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (28. Juni 2007)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Alternativ kannste auch mit dem Rockring auf sein Auto springen und sagen "dass war auch aus Versehen!!"




ja finde ich ne gute idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (28. Juni 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> ja finde ich ne gute idee



Und was hätte das dann gebracht ? Davon wird sein Bike oh ne wieder ganz! Außerdemm wär er dann kein Stück besser als der Kloppi ....
( Warum sind so viele Menschen nur rachsüchtig )


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (28. Juni 2007)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> Und was hätte das dann gebracht ? Davon wird sein Bike oh ne wieder ganz! Außerdemm wär er dann kein Stück besser als der Kloppi ....
> ( Warum sind so viele Menschen nur rachsüchtig )



omG      
1. denke ich net das er es macht
und 2. hat sich das einfach nur witzig angehört und passte sogut


----------



## hektor (28. Juni 2007)

versuch ihn vernünftig zu fragen ob er esdir erstzt,mit etwas geld.oder zu seinen eltern gehen.an deiner stelle würd ich es machen.

ich selber hätte den allen direkt die fresse poliert.den asis.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Juni 2007)

TheBASStian schrieb:


> Alter, du bist einfach nur ein aggressives Ar§chloch, das endlich mal bumsen sollte.
> Man ist monatelang nicht im Forum und liest deinen rechtschreibschwachen Dünnschiss...  Da vergeht einem schon die Lust, auch nur einen weiteren Thread anzuklicken. Kindergarten.



Bei soviel Dummheit kann man ja nur aggressiv werden. Wie Zoo Control schon sagte, beschäftigt euch einfach mal mit eurem Bike und der Technik. Ihr seit solche Kloppis die im Bikeladen immer voll übern Tisch gezogen werden weil ihr von der Biketechnik absolut keinen Plan habt. Ik mach schon seit Jahren alles an meinem Bike selber vom Laufradbau bis Entlüften usw. alles. Ik fertige teilweise auch die Teile für mein Bike selber an und du wirst es kaum glauben sowas kann man sich aus Büchern erlesen und muss net bei jedem kleinen Prob nen Thread eröffnen bloß weil mal der Steuersatz locker geworden ist.


----------



## hektor (28. Juni 2007)

du bist schon panne...der junge fragt doch nur...was ist dagegen....bist voll der spaß

aber recht haste schon man kann auch alles im internet nachlesen und büchern wie was geht.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Juni 2007)

ich wünsch mir mein sohn wird auch mal so gscheit. narzissmus vom andern stern oida!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Juni 2007)

@hektor:Fakt ist,dass wegen jeder Kleinigkeit ein Thread erstellt wird.Probier's mal,guck mal eine Woche nicht in das Forum,dann wirste sehen was Dir MSC-Trialer versucht verstÃ¤ndlich zu machen 
Er hat die harte Wahrheit hart ausgedrÃ¼ckt.
Was wÃ¼rdest Du sagen,wenn gleich einer einen Thread erstellt "MÃ¼ssen Ventilkappen sein?" 

In diesem Sinne,regt euch alle ab oder geht wirklich mehr fahren,dann hat man keine Zeit fÃ¼r unsinnige Post.

Sorry fÃ¼r das Spammen,
MfG Martin


----------



## Trial_Dani (29. Juni 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Bei soviel Dummheit kann man ja nur aggressiv werden. Wie Zoo Control schon sagte, beschäftigt euch einfach mal mit eurem Bike und der Technik. Ihr seit solche Kloppis die im Bikeladen immer voll übern Tisch gezogen werden weil ihr von der Biketechnik absolut keinen Plan habt. Ik mach schon seit Jahren alles an meinem Bike selber vom Laufradbau bis Entlüften usw. alles. Ik fertige teilweise auch die Teile für mein Bike selber an und du wirst es kaum glauben sowas kann man sich aus Büchern erlesen und muss net bei jedem kleinen Prob nen Thread eröffnen bloß weil mal der Steuersatz locker geworden ist.



Ja mein gott.....ich hab einige Bücher zb. "Bikeworkshop", da ist das natürlich erklärt, wie man das macht, den Steuersatz einstellen, aber halt nur, die mit der Schraube da oben am Vorbau! Und was ich für nen Steuersatz habe...ja keine Ahnung, weil ich mich halt nochnet so gut auskenne. 
Du kannst doch net verlangen, dass man als absoluter Neuling wie der letzte Depp dargestellt wird, nur weil man halt einie Frage hat. Hallo? ich dachte, für sowas ist das Forum da????
Also..wirklich.....woher soll ich das denn wissen. ich hab natürlich tausendmal mir das Buch durchgelesen, aber da ist es nicht erklärt, wie das mit einem geht, den ICH habe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Checks halt bittE!!!!!

Also...wirklich! Einige/Viele sind hier sehr nett und hilfsbereit, aber andere machen das echt wieder kaputt!

Es tut mir ja sehr leid, dass ich nicht so ein ALLESKÖNNER bin wie du/ihr!!!


----------



## 525Rainer (29. Juni 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Probier's mal,guck mal eine Woche nicht in das Forum,dann wirste sehen was Dir MSC-Trialer versucht verstÃ¤ndlich zu machen



das ist ja das schÃ¶ne dass uns gerade die besten erklÃ¤ren fÃ¼r was man und wie man am besten das forum verwenden soll. eine namenssuche und auflistung der  betrÃ¤ge ergibt dann sowas wie die hall of fame von sinnvoller forumsnutzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial_Dani (29. Juni 2007)

So Leute....also....nach ewigem "Recherchieren im @" und nach nem Gespräch mit meinem Bikehändler konnte ich den Steuersatz nun einstellen!
Phuuu!!!!

ok....edit.....ich hab meine Kurbel ausgebaut und neu gefettet und geht wieder....thx @ ALL

Für alle die sich jetzt wundern...ich hatte hier kurz stehen, dass meine Kurbel auch knackt....das ist behoben!! (Immoment jedenfalls)


----------

